

Google designers strangled by data - amandareynau
http://zurb.us/heJ1vT

======
Umalu
The person interviewed in this article seems to say they are not strangled by
data: "The role of data in design at Google gets exaggerated. People forget
that design at Google is just as often faith-based as data-driven." So while
that may or may not be true, I think the header for this post doesn't
accurately reflect what is in the article.

